# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Κόμβος JIML (#8922),Νεα Φιλαδελφεια/βοηθεια!!!

## JimL

Γεια σας παιδια ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ και γενικοτερα στα ασυρματα δικτυα...
Μολις εφτιαξα τις πληροφοριες για το στιγμα μου  ::  JIML .....και θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια για να μπορεσω να βρω καποιο AP κοντα στον κομβο μου για να συνδεθω.

ευχαριστω

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες, η περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι είναι κάπως δύσκολη, χωρίς κάποιο κόμβο σε πολύ κοντινή περιοχή. 
Τώρα, ανάλογα αν έχεις θέα προς Ν. Ηράκλειο, υπάρχει ο κόμβος του LeVel1 #3701 και προς Καματερό ο κόμβος του Alexandros #45. 
Αν έχεις όρεξη, μπορείς να βοηθήσεις αρκετά στην ανάπτυξη της περιοχής, στήνοντας το δικό σου κόμβο.
Ξεκίνα δημοσιεύοντας εδώ φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις από την ταράτσα σου και κανονίζουμε κάποιο scan από βδομάδα.

----------


## JimL

ευχαριστω,
στην αναζητηση κομβων στην Ν.Φιλαδελφεια μου βγαζει αυτους.
SV1FA (#4974)
giouster (#6362)
reinal (#6443)
Filly (#7034)
twisted (#7054) 
xekarfotos11 (#7513)
nkor (#7549)
iakovos_ph (#7622)
Regunus (#8719)
x-space (#8734)
Promitheas (#8782)
σε αυτους δεν μπορω να συνδεθω?
Φωτογραφιες απο βδομαδα γιατι τωρα δεν εχω ψηφιακη.  ::

----------


## dti

Κανείς από αυτούς που ανέφερες δεν έχει κόμβο διασυνδεδεμένο στο backbone του δικτύου με ap για να μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς εκεί σαν client.

----------


## JimL

> Κανείς από αυτούς που ανέφερες δεν έχει κόμβο διασυνδεδεμένο στο backbone του δικτύου με ap για να μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς εκεί σαν client.


ααα οκ,τοτε θα περιμενω να κανονισουμε για σκαναρισμα.  ::

----------


## JimL

Γεια και παλι  ::  ...πριν λιγες ημερες τελειωσε η περιοδος των εξετασεων στο σχολειο μου και ετσι εχω ολα τα πρωινα μου ελευθερα  ::  
Γι'αυτο θα ηθελα να σας παρακαλεσω αν γινεται καποια στιγμη να με βοηθησει καποιος να βρω καποιο AP να συνδεθω  ::  




> Αν έχεις όρεξη, μπορείς να βοηθήσεις αρκετά στην ανάπτυξη της περιοχής, στήνοντας το δικό σου κόμβο


Αν μπορω να βοηθησω με καποιο τροπο....ευχαριστως  ::

----------


## password

Εγώ έχω όρεξη, σήμα δεν βλέπω να έχω..... είμαι και εγώ Φιλαδελφειώτης, το στίγμα μου είναι #11553. Αν κάποιος γνώστης έχει όρεξη να βοηθήσει την πολύπαθη περιοχή μας, ας στείλει pm!

----------


## dti

Με τί εξοπλισμό έκανες scan;
Προς Αγ. Αναργύρους είναι ο κόμβος haistas #8360, στο Καματερό ο κόμβος noc-lab #6236 και προς Ν. Ηράκλειο ο LeVeL1 #3701

Ανέβασε αν θες μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία με τη θέα που έχεις...

----------


## password

> Με τί εξοπλισμό έκανες scan;
> Προς Αγ. Αναργύρους είναι ο κόμβος haistas #8360, στο Καματερό ο κόμβος noc-lab #6236 και προς Ν. Ηράκλειο ο LeVeL1 #3701
> 
> Ανέβασε αν θες μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία με τη θέα που έχεις...


Δεν έκανα scan ακόμα, από εβδομάδα. Δεν υπάρχουν όμως AP κοντά μου και είμαι κλεισμένος από πολυκατοικίες, εκτός από ένα σημείο βόρεια και ανατολικά...

----------


## marius

Υπαρχουν 3 κομβοι απο το Καματερο ,4704(εχει ΑΡ),2036(θα μπει δοκιμαστικο ΑΡ προς εσενα σημερα το απογευμα)και ο schia-10814(ειναι υπο κατασκευη)
Οι δυο τελευταιοι εχουν οπτικη επαφη.
Κανε scan και μην ξεχνας, Φωτογραφιες

----------


## password

> Οι δυο τελευταιοι εχουν οπτικη επαφη.
> Κανε scan και μην ξεχνας, Φωτογραφιες


Έχω βάλει photo, το στίγμα μου είναι #11553. Μπες εδώ http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11553 να δεις...

----------


## marius

Ειδα τις Φωτογραφιες σου ,και οι 3 κομβοι ειναι στην ΒΔ Fhoto αλλα τον 2036
το ξεχναμε διοτι υπαρχει πολυκατοικια μπροστα του.
Οταν εισαι ετοιμος για scan κοιταξε για ssid awmn-4704

----------


## password

> Ειδα τις Φωτογραφιες σου ,και οι 3 κομβοι ειναι στην ΒΔ Fhoto αλλα τον 2036
> το ξεχναμε διοτι υπαρχει πολυκατοικια μπροστα του.


Thanks marius, μου δίνεις ελπίδες για Link!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς από το site, εσύ backbone είσαι?

----------


## marius

3 BB(Δυστυχως το 4ο ειναι down) και μια omni εχω.
Υπάρχουν καλές πιθανότητες να συνδεθεί η Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια με το Awmn αρκεί να έχετε όρεξη  :: 
Εάν χρειαστείς βοήθεια για οτιδήποτε ενημέρωσε με (ακόμα και για Scan)  ::

----------


## password

> 3 BB(Δυστυχως το 4ο ειναι down) και μια omni εχω.
> Υπάρχουν καλές πιθανότητες να συνδεθεί η Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια με το Awmn αρκεί να έχετε όρεξη 
> Εάν χρειαστείς βοήθεια για οτιδήποτε ενημέρωσε με (ακόμα και για Scan)


Scan θα μου κάνει ένα παλικάρι με AP άπο Μεταμόρφωση μέσα στην εβδομάδα, εγώ δεν έχω εξοπλισμό ακόμα, ελπίζω όχι για πολύ....  ::   ::  Βρήκα και άλλον από Φιλαδέλεια, ο οποίος έχει στήσει και τους ιστούς.... και είναι και πολύ κοντά σε εμένα... έχει καλό εξοπλισμό...έχουμε μέλλον.

----------


## JimL

χαιρεται και παλι...μετα απο αρκετο καιρο, εχουμε μαζευτει 3 φιλαρακια που μενουμε κοντα και λεμε να συνδεθουμε και εμεις απο φιλαδελφεια....
Κανενα νεο για την περιοχη μας?Κανενα προσβασιμο bb ή ap?Αν ναι πειτε μου για να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες  ::  Λογικα μια για καθε κατευθηνση του οριζοντα???
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων  ::

----------


## marius

Καλώς τους και πάλι!!!
Βγάλε φωτογραφίες πρώτα για να δούμε τι βλέπεις .Σύμφωνα με το Wind έχετε οπτική επαφή με τους 12088,και 4704.
Ελεύθερο Interface και ΑΡ υπάρχει από εμένα αρκεί να βλεπόμαστε.
ΑΡ έχει και ο fengi-12088

----------


## JimL

Αυριο το μεσημερακι θα ανεβασω τις φωτο  ::

----------


## nstergi

Υπολογιστε και τον κομβο foobar 7736 αν ενδιαφερεστε για BB σε Α....υπαρχει διαθεσιμο

----------


## Daemon

Ψήνομαι και εγώ και είμαι από Φιλαδέλφεια, ο JIML είναι 280 μέτρα από μένα....θα κάνω scan σύντομα να δω αν πιάνω τίποτα!

----------


## klarabel

> Ψήνομαι και εγώ και είμαι από Φιλαδέλφεια, ο JIML είναι 280 μέτρα από μένα....θα κάνω scan σύντομα να δω αν πιάνω τίποτα!


Το άργησες ....λίγο !!  ::

----------


## marius

> Ψήνομαι και εγώ και είμαι από Φιλαδέλφεια, ο JIML είναι 280 μέτρα από μένα....θα κάνω scan σύντομα να δω αν πιάνω τίποτα!


Καταρχήν φτιάξε μια δική σου θεματική ενότητα.
Μετά, ανέβασε φωτογραφίες στην wind για να δούμε την οπτική σου.
Ελεύθερο IF από μένα υπάρχει αρκεί να έχουμε οπτική.
Ελπίζω μόνο να μην καείς και συ στο ψήσιμο όπως και οι γείτονες σου  ::

----------


## Daemon

Οκ, θα ανεβάσω fotos....δεν ξέρω αν λέει κάτι, αλλά έκανα ένα απλό scan με internal wifi card σε λάπτοπ, χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία και δεν πιάνω τίποτα....  ::

----------

